# had my total thyroidectomy this morning



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, after much waiting and anticipation, I finally got my TT done this morning! It hurts to speak above a whisper and is murder to swallow, but I made it! Now, I'm just ready to go home! arty0006:

Hillary


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Good for you! Congratulations. How did it go? Non-eventful? Painful? Do you feel any differences already?

I'm actually jealous. I wish I just had mine out already.

Heal well and quickly and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

It was fairly uneventful, you can read the whole story if you follow the link in my signature. I'm keeping a blog of all of this. My throat is still very sore, and my neck is stiff and sore, but It's tolerable. I've been given Percocet all night and it works nicely. I'm thinking I'll be down to just Tylenol here soon. My neck looks horrible, however, because I have a sensitivity to tape and they had this huge peice of tegaderm over it!! I'm working on pictures, but it's impressive!! :anim_63: Right now, I just can't wait to get home. I'm not sure when I'll start thyroid hormones but as of this moment, I don't really feel too different.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Well, after much waiting and anticipation, I finally got my TT done this morning! It hurts to speak above a whisper and is murder to swallow, but I made it! Now, I'm just ready to go home! arty0006:
> 
> Hillary


You beat me to the punch. I had it marked on the calendar! So so good to hear from you and I am glad you are home.

Now, you pamper yourself, you hear me? Do what the doc says and then some. Don't talk lest you strain your vocal cords.

You can ice down the surgical area if you want to. Just don't get it wet.

What a relief.

When will you hear from pathology?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, I will be glad when the swelling goes down!! I have a little cold pack that isn't wet and I'll be getting that here in just a bit. Dr. Hammond said that he should have the path report in 2-3 days, so by Friday for sure. No more weekend wait! LOL


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Forgot to ask you this earlier, but my surgeon put me on Cytomel 50 mcg to start with until I get to my Endocrinologist and follow up with him. What do you think about that? Does that sound right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Wow, I will be glad when the swelling goes down!! I have a little cold pack that isn't wet and I'll be getting that here in just a bit. Dr. Hammond said that he should have the path report in 2-3 days, so by Friday for sure. No more weekend wait! LOL


No weekend wait? Geez; that is breaking the cycle isn't it? Ha, ha!! Oh, my goodness.

Well, do let us know when you get the path report.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Forgot to ask you this earlier, but my surgeon put me on Cytomel 50 mcg to start with until I get to my Endocrinologist and follow up with him. What do you think about that? Does that sound right?


Oh, no..........that sounds wrong. The patient should start on 5 mcg. of Cytomel; no more.

I just started it a few weeks ago and I split the pill in half and started on 2.5 mcgs.

This is powerful stuff; you can easily go into thyrotoxicosis.

Please clarify w/ the doctor and the pharmacist.

Now I am "really" worried. I kid you not.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, will definitely be checking on that asap!! Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, will definitely be checking on that asap!! Thank you!


Wonder what you found out about the Cytomel???


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I haven't gotten anyone to respond yet. However, I pulled it up on my drug guide and found that for hypothyroidism, they start at 25mcg usually and increase by 12.5-25 weekly until maintenance. I'm still going to double check as to why they started me out so high.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Unfortunately I haven't gotten anyone to respond yet. However, I pulled it up on my drug guide and found that for hypothyroidism, they start at 25mcg usually and increase by 12.5-25 weekly until maintenance. I'm still going to double check as to why they started me out so high.


I would imagine they put you on Cytomel because of the possible cancer - didn't then mention if you had cancer they would also do RAI? You cannot take a T-4 replacement before RAI which is why I am thinking they put you on Cytomel which is T-3 only.

As far as your starting dose - follow the instruction of what the drug guide told you - Cytomel is like TNT and can make you feel extremely hyper until you adjust.

When your results come back and they decide which med you need to go on I highly doubt you would remain on such a high dose of Cytomel. I've only heard of 1 person ever taking that much on a regular basis.

When one goes onto thyroid replacement after a TT a T-4 drug such as Synthroid is started at 100mcg or 1.7mcg per kilo of weight. Once they see how you test (and convert the T-4 hormone to FT-3) they will decide if you should also take Cytomel.

I had a TT 5 years ago and currently take 125mcg Unithroid and 12.5mcg Cytomel (taken in 3 doses)

If it helps I was taking 3 Motrin or 600mg by the third day. Keep the incision site iced for relief.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Unfortunately I haven't gotten anyone to respond yet. However, I pulled it up on my drug guide and found that for hypothyroidism, they start at 25mcg usually and increase by 12.5-25 weekly until maintenance. I'm still going to double check as to why they started me out so high.


Yes; they say that in the King Pharmaceutical prescribing information but if you read on, in another section, they do advise 5 mcg. if the patient has myxedema. However, myxedema or no; that is one hefty dose.

That said, I have been around the forums for years and that Cytomel has landed many a person in the ER and I don't know anyone who even maintains on 25 mcg. much less 50 mcg..

I guess you could say I am a worry wart. I am not a doctor so do as your doctor tells you to do. Plus, you are in the profession so you would know.

My husband tells me I worry too much. LOL!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

He's only 2 days post op so in reality he could take a lower dose until he hears back. I know when I added just 5mcg's to my dose mix I thought my heart was going to explode - I cannot imagine being on 50mcg dose 2 days post op. Are you splitting the dose up or taking it all at once?

Heck, I cannot tell you how many people I have heard of that go a week before starting any replacement.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, Hillary, please do remember you are only a few days post op so your body should still have some thyroid hormone left in it. You should not just automatically turn hypo in a day or two.

Assuming you have some juice left in you, I too agree with the other posters that 50 mcg Cytomel sounds like a whopping dose. Please do double check with your doc. If you've ever been hyper before you know it is one scary feeling and if you are prone to panic attacks as it is, a good-sized shot of cytomel can take you for quite a ride, particularly if your T3 is still close to normal.

Also mind you that some people actually get "extra" hormone into their system from the surgery itself. All that man-handling of your gland as they take it out during surgery is like wringing out a sponge filled with hormone. Some people experience hyper symptoms just from the surgery itself as a result.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I really appreciate all your wonderful responses! I am definitely taking note of all you have to say. I put a call in to my surgeon and am awaiting a call back. I have an appointment with my endo on the 22nd. I think I might cut my cytomel in half until I hear back from someone. I'm not feeling any different as of yet, but I understand that can change. The nurse from the surgeon's office says that my "prelim" path report says multi-nodular goiter, but I want to see the final one. I don't believe anything until that one's in. I've just had too many conflicting opinions in this whole thing.

With my pain, I think I've taken the last percocet. I was only taking about 3 per day, but I think I can do well with either Tylenol or ibuprofen now. I'm afraid I am allergic to the steri strips that are closing my incision. Just under the steri strips is still quite swollen and red. It also itches like a mad fool!! The red isn't spreading and doesn't look infected, just like it's irritated. They are already starting to peel at the edges, so hopefully they will come off in another day or two and I won't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you already taken your dose of cytomel?

If so, then you can probably stick with it if you feel well. Cytomel doesn't build up like Synthroid - its got a really short half life - not that I've ever done it but it's almost like taking a hit of crack or something - it jacks you up fast and then its over with.

If you've already taken it and feel ok, then maybe the doctor has the perfect dose for you. Either way, just be careful with it. It's strong stuff. I don't want to give you incorrect information and then have you feel really hypo.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I've taken two doses. I still might cut it in half starting tomorrow, just incase. Hopefully I'll hear something soon.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, crapper. Looks like I've got a weekend wait after all! I never got the call with my final path report. I'll be on the phone with them Monday!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I really appreciate all your wonderful responses! I am definitely taking note of all you have to say. I put a call in to my surgeon and am awaiting a call back. I have an appointment with my endo on the 22nd. I think I might cut my cytomel in half until I hear back from someone. I'm not feeling any different as of yet, but I understand that can change. The nurse from the surgeon's office says that my "prelim" path report says multi-nodular goiter, but I want to see the final one. I don't believe anything until that one's in. I've just had too many conflicting opinions in this whole thing.
> 
> With my pain, I think I've taken the last percocet. I was only taking about 3 per day, but I think I can do well with either Tylenol or ibuprofen now. I'm afraid I am allergic to the steri strips that are closing my incision. Just under the steri strips is still quite swollen and red. It also itches like a mad fool!! The red isn't spreading and doesn't look infected, just like it's irritated. They are already starting to peel at the edges, so hopefully they will come off in another day or two and I won't have to worry about it any more.


Oooooooooooooooooo; I hate that you are allergic to the steri strips. Aaaaaaaaaaaargh. What next, right?

Are you icing down?

I too, will be interested in the final path report if you care to share.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yes, about every 1-2 hours I'm putting an ice pack on it for 20 minutes. I actually caught myself scratching it in my sleep last night!! :confused0018: It woke me up because I snagged that one stitch I have! Oh that hurt!! I told the nurse about it yesterday and she said "Well, about all you can do is take some Benadryl". Um gee, thanks. So, I took 50 mg Benadryl before going to sleep last night. Guess it didn't help too much. I'm going to try hydrocortisone cream around the steri strips (but not over them) and see if that helps any. I will definitely update you on the path report!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Oh yes, about every 1-2 hours I'm putting an ice pack on it for 20 minutes. I actually caught myself scratching it in my sleep last night!! :confused0018: It woke me up because I snagged that one stitch I have! Oh that hurt!! I told the nurse about it yesterday and she said "Well, about all you can do is take some Benadryl". Um gee, thanks. So, I took 50 mg Benadryl before going to sleep last night. Guess it didn't help too much. I'm going to try hydrocortisone cream around the steri strips (but not over them) and see if that helps any. I will definitely update you on the path report!!


I am sorry you are allergic to the steri strips but the good news is you don't have staples! OMG!! They use them in the UK a lot for thyroidectomies and those buggers hurt; I kid you not.

Hopefully this nightmare will be behind you soon.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, I bet!! Some use them here too and I can't imagine! I'm a nurse and they creep me out! LOL!! Anyway, the hydrocortisone cream seems to be helping, and they should be working their way off soon as well.

You have been the BIGGEST help to me through all of this, Andros, and I'll not soon forget it! The worst of this is all over. I don't really care too much what the path report shows. It's all out and I'll follow up on it routinely anyway. Having the path report just makes it official, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I'm afraid I am allergic to the steri strips that are closing my incision. Just under the steri strips is still quite swollen and red. It also itches like a mad fool!! The red isn't spreading and doesn't look infected, just like it's irritated. They are already starting to peel at the edges, so hopefully they will come off in another day or two and I won't have to worry about it any more.


You will remain swollen for a week or so - keep some ice on it to help keep the swelling down and it should also give you some relief from the itching and pain.

You probably have stitches on the inside and the steri strips are "extra" just to keep the incision smooth so if they are giving you that much irritation I'd pull them off and consider using those OTC butterfly strips.

As far as the Cytomel - since you are not having any hyper or anxiety issues try taking it 4-5 hours apart breaking doses if necessary to keep yourself out of hypo. If you feel anxious you can lengthen the time between doses or lower dosage.

If you feel extremely anxious it usually wears off in 2-3 hours as the Cytomel has such a short 1/2 life.

What were the actual dosing instructions you received? I'm curious.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Oh, I bet!! Some use them here too and I can't imagine! I'm a nurse and they creep me out! LOL!! Anyway, the hydrocortisone cream seems to be helping, and they should be working their way off soon as well.
> 
> You have been the BIGGEST help to me through all of this, Andros, and I'll not soon forget it! The worst of this is all over. I don't really care too much what the path report shows. It's all out and I'll follow up on it routinely anyway. Having the path report just makes it official, if you know what I mean.


It will be important though and I pray there was no cancer. But, if there was, you will possibly have some radiation treatments but more importantly, for the rest of your life, you will have to keep your TSH suppressed.

So......................we will know soon enough and I pray that the whole gland was clean.

I am glad I could be your friend throughout this ordeal; that makes my heart smile.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm allergic to those damn strips also...i get blisters from them. if u find urself scratching at night try sleeping with gloves on ur hands. sounds silly but it will keep ur nails from tearing ur neck apart without u knowing about it.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

> You probably have stitches on the inside and the steri strips are "extra" just to keep the incision smooth so if they are giving you that much irritation I'd pull them off and consider using those OTC butterfly strips.


I'm trimming them as they start to come off. I'm "helping" them but not too much as I do scar badly and I want this one to be minimal. Before I go yanking them off, I'll check and see if I can even get my hands on the OTC ones. I do have internal stitches and one external stitch that he'll remove at 2 weeks post op.



> What were the actual dosing instructions you received? I'm curious.


50 mcg by mouth daily are the actual instructions.



> It will be important though and I pray there was no cancer. But, if there was, you will possibly have some radiation treatments but more importantly, for the rest of your life, you will have to keep your TSH suppressed.
> 
> So......................we will know soon enough and I pray that the whole gland was clean.
> 
> I am glad I could be your friend throughout this ordeal; that makes my heart smile.


I'm hoping it was clean, but I'm prepared for it not to be. There were just too many "red flags". You definitely were a friend and it meant the world to me!



> i'm allergic to those damn strips also...i get blisters from them. if u find urself scratching at night try sleeping with gloves on ur hands. sounds silly but it will keep ur nails from tearing ur neck apart without u knowing about it.


That's a really good suggestion! I might have to try it!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm so ticked!!! :aim33: I STILL DON'T HAVE A PATH REPORT!!! What is the problem here?? What is taking so long?? Do they not realize how hard it is to sit and wait on this path report? The way my life goes from now on depends on this path report!! No cancer - no real follow up with it, Cancer - possible rai and further testing to make sure it doesn't come back!! Am I overreacting?? WTF I'm so upset! I thought when I had the TT that I'd have the report in a couple days and all would be over. I swear, I'm still fighting the medical community!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I'm so ticked!!! :aim33: I STILL DON'T HAVE A PATH REPORT!!! What is the problem here?? What is taking so long?? Do they not realize how hard it is to sit and wait on this path report? The way my life goes from now on depends on this path report!! No cancer - no real follow up with it, Cancer - possible rai and further testing to make sure it doesn't come back!! Am I overreacting?? WTF I'm so upset! I thought when I had the TT that I'd have the report in a couple days and all would be over. I swear, I'm still fighting the medical community!


Wow! And the weekend is over! Did everyone put the slides in abeyance for the Super Bowl, I wonder? Such a life.

On the serious side of things, I hear your angst. This is very very nerve wracking. The pathologist does this every day but it is not every day you have your thyroid out and are waiting for the results.

I sympathize and send you hugs {{{{Hillary}}}}


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Im just curious and actually always have been....Do you feel an "empty spot" where your thyroid used to be? I mean does it feel any easier to breath or like you can swallow more now or just feel more "opened"? Just curious.

My thyroid is enlarged so it's always bugging me one way or another - either with swallowing or eating or breathing or just feeling it "there" all the time - like a fullness feeling that constantly reminds me its there. Was wondering if any of that changes after TT.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Im just curious and actually always have been....Do you feel an "empty spot" where your thyroid used to be? I mean does it feel any easier to breath or like you can swallow more now or just feel more "opened"? Just curious.
> 
> My thyroid is enlarged so it's always bugging me one way or another - either with swallowing or eating or breathing or just feeling it "there" all the time - like a fullness feeling that constantly reminds me its there. Was wondering if any of that changes after TT.


I used to choke and that hasn't happened since my TT. My thyroid was enlarged but without goiter.

Has anyone heard about the pathology report from hillaryedrn?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, Andros! You make me laugh and I needed that!

No, I don't notice an emptyness. It's actually MORE full now. Now I notice swelling and feeling something when I swallow. I'm sure that's because everything is all swollen from the surgery and I'm sure it will go down as time moves on. I'll think about that question later on and see if I notice anything different then!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Wow! And the weekend is over! Did everyone put the slides in abeyance for the Super Bowl, I wonder? Such a life.
> 
> On the serious side of things, I hear your angst. This is very very nerve wracking. The pathologist does this every day but it is not every day you have your thyroid out and are waiting for the results.
> 
> I sympathize and send you hugs {{{{Hillary}}}}


Several of us are getting anxious about your path report.

Glad to know my humor comes through. arty0006:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, I'm all about some humor! My view it it's either laugh or scream, and laughing is so much easier on the ears! LOL!!

I'm going to call on Thursday to both the hospital and my surgeon. I'm requesting a copy of my entire medical record to be picked up on Friday. We'll see what's going on then!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Oh, I'm all about some humor! My view it it's either laugh or scream, and laughing is so much easier on the ears! LOL!!
> 
> I'm going to call on Thursday to both the hospital and my surgeon. I'm requesting a copy of my entire medical record to be picked up on Friday. We'll see what's going on then!


Yes, it has now been 8 days since the ablation of your thyroid. I think that is a very smart thing to have a copy of your medical record. It will come in handy.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree. I HATE being in the dark in any way shape or form and this is a bad thing to be in the dark about. I mean, I'd be ecstatic if it were benign, but with words like "predominately solid" and "calcifications" and "follicular" along with my family history, I would just be suprised if it were benign.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I agree. I HATE being in the dark in any way shape or form and this is a bad thing to be in the dark about. I mean, I'd be ecstatic if it were benign, but with words like "predominately solid" and "calcifications" and "follicular" along with my family history, I would just be suprised if it were benign.


It's true what you say but I am praying that we all are pleasantly surprised. If not, on the flip side of the coin, we are all here for you and it will get taken care of forthwith.

{{{{Hillary}}}}


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, I mean, I'm not "worried" about it being cancer, because I've already had the TT which is the biggest part of the treatment. It's just the not knowing that's driving me crazy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Yeah, I mean, I'm not "worried" about it being cancer, because I've already had the TT which is the biggest part of the treatment. It's just the not knowing that's driving me crazy.


You have a wonderful perspective. Right you are; that sucker is out. You may have to have some radiation and I know for sure your TSH will have to be suppressed for the rest of your life and you will have to have timely check-ups but all that is a walk in the park.

I am still hoping and praying that it is not though.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, I am too. My surgeon has copied my chart for me and I will pick it up. I work in the same hospital network as where my surgery was, so I'm hoping to be able to print off that chart as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Oh, I am too. My surgeon has copied my chart for me and I will pick it up. I work in the same hospital network as where my surgery was, so I'm hoping to be able to print off that chart as well.


That is wonderful news. It pays to be on the "inside" as the case may be in this case!!


----------

